
Confirmed: Delicious Founder Joshua Schachter Joins Google - pclark
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/12/confirmed-delicious-founder-joshua-schachter-joins-google/
======
ojbyrne
Congrats to Joshua. One of the more amazing things early on at digg was how
open and willing he was to share advice and knowledge with what must have
looked like a competitor.

------
vaksel
If I were in his shoes, I'd do another startup. Why would you become a
corporate bitch again, after you tasted the freedom of doing your own thing?

~~~
joshu
Not every place is bad or treats their employees badly.

It is an interesting opportunity, so I'm trying it on for size.

~~~
fiaz
Congratulations Joshua!

